# New home?



## Maria_ginger (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi everyone!!

I'm new to this forum, and it seems like a lovely place 

I am a Canadian living in Cairo. 
About a year ago, I found an orphaned stray kitty in a busy street while running some errands downtown. She was about three weeks old. I couldn't just leave her there, so I took her home. A few months later, I noticed how lonely she was becoming, and so I decided to adopt a male kitten for a companion. I was planning on neutering the male cat when it was time for that, but one thing led to another, and the female kitten became pregnant before I even noticed!
Now I have six cats, (the mommy, the daddy, and four babies).
Most of my family members are severely allergic to cats. The allergies were under control before the babies came, but now it's becoming a serious problem.
I am looking for new homes for the six cats, anyone interested? I could post photos of the cats if someone is interested.

The daddy is half sherazi half tabby, and the kittens are just adorable! It breaks my heart that I have to give them away, but I have no choice.


Have a lovely evening!


----------

